# Newbie Questions



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 18, 2018)

Hey guys,

I apologize in advance for all the questions that I am sure have been answered before.

I recently purchased a *MES 140S (Model:20072618)*
Still in box, my initial questions are as follows:

1. Aside from Pre-seasoning the unit, what other pieces of equipment should I purchase before doing my first smoke?  

2. I have read a lot of posts about temp fluctuations on the unit, is there any way for me to fix this problem?  I have purchased a Maverick Thermometer already to make sure I am getting accurate readings on the unit.

3. Do you recommend I purchase the AMNPS? if so where on my unit should I place it and and does anything else need to be removed from the unit prior to putting in the AMNPS?

4. What is the best pellet(s) for me to purchase? 

5. Should I purchase a stand for the smoker? if so which one is best.  

6.  I am looking for the best or most popular Baby Back Rib Recipe for my first smoke. 

That is all I can think of at the moment.  I apologize again for all the questions, just really want to get everything right.  If I am missing anything in terms of set-up, or equipment please let me know.  I appreciate all the insight and comments.  Thanks guys!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 18, 2018)

Not sure what mes model that is. I have two mes 40’s. One is the gen, and the other is the gen 2.5.

Maverick is a great start! Yes I would but the amazn pellet tray. And id by pellets from them as well as they are 100% the wood they say they are with zero filler. Hickory is a great start. I believe if when you buy they tray it comes filled with pitmasters choice which is also a great start. 

If I was you I’d do a basic 2-2-1 babyback rib smoke. Nice and easy and always ends with great results. Smoke at 225 degrees. 

I have my smokers on cabinets I had. I wouldn’t buy a stand. Find a cabinet or build one to your liking. 

Hope this helps! Good luck with them ribs! Planning on some ribs this weekend myself!

Scott


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 18, 2018)

Scott-

Thanks so much for the advice!  This whole process is brand new to me, I have always been a griller first, but recently have wanted to get into smoking.  The Model I got on the box says MES140S and the model says 20072618, but if you search the site there isn't much info on this model, so I don't really know which Gen this really is?  Maybe 1.5?  I mean it doesn't have the bluetooth I know that.  

In terms of the AMNPS should I get the tube or the tray?  Again not sure which one is better suited for my model in terms of placement.  

Is there a particular recipe for the 2-2-1 recipe that you like to use?  Rub? prep? and what internal temp am I shooting for with these Baby Backs?  Thanks!

Mike~


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2018)

Welcome to SMF
The Maverick is good you can hang a probe thru the vent so it is close to the meat.
My MES 40 runs as much as 50°F so I just preheat and see how it wants to run,do not keep changing the temp on the smoker.Let it run cook your food by internal temps.
I also would say get the AMNPS 
Richie


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...umber-recognition-pictures-info-digital-units

Some off the best step by steps for your smoker My friend Bear
http://smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index#post_1149932

Ribs
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 18, 2018)

Mike,

Congrats on your new hobby!

I have two trays and a tube. I like the trays best in my mes units. 

I never have messed with internal temp on ribs. I usually use the 2-2-1 on babyback ribs and check the pull back toward the 5 hour mark. 

2-2-1 is really simple for a first timer and if you keep your temps between 225-235 you’ll be done at the 5 hour mark and you’ll be happy with your results. I’ve always taught people this method on they’re first smokes because it’s super easy and it produces great results. After you get a few smokes in you venture off and try new ways. Tons of great ways and opinions. 

Good luck
Scott


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 18, 2018)

Scott & Rich

Thank you so much for all of the info.  I hope I can become good at this.  I will definitely start with the 2-2-1 method on the ribs.  

Any advice on Pork Shoulder methods/temp /recipe that you guys like?  I am trying to get some what decent at this stuff so that when I have my sons birthday party in June and have people over I can really knock it out.  Can I do the ribs and the Pork at the same time?  Thanks so much guys.

PS Still can't find my model MES 140S (Model: 20072618) anywhere in Bear's article/thread.  Just havn't really found any reviews on it or where to place my AMNPS?  

Mike~


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2018)

GraSsRo0ts311 said:


> Scott & Rich
> 
> Thank you so much for all of the info.  I hope I can become good at this.  I will definitely start with the 2-2-1 method on the ribs.
> 
> ...


Mike were is the vent on Top left 
Or the upper left side
Richie
If you can post a pic it would be better,inside an out


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 18, 2018)

You should take the Jeff Philips course here. In fact, the methods and his rubs and BBQ sauce are worth chipping in for to get a good sense of what you are asking. And of course, use the search tool on this forum to see a plethora of users smokes.

As for the stand I got one of these to roll it around on. My MES 30 fits great, but not sure a 40 will. I left the top shelf off:







Can you post a picture of the inside of your MES? That would help a lot in determining what you have.


----------



## dalber (May 18, 2018)

I second what browneyesvictim said about the BBQ course. It is 5 installments and you get a new one every day for 5 days. I also purchased the rub and BBQ sauce recipes from Jeff and have gotten great compliments on them. There are also a lot of recipes that are shared on this forum. There is no shortage of help here.


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 18, 2018)

Unfortunately I have not had a chance or good weather in my area to unbox my MES.  However I can tell you the vent is on the top towards the back right according to the picture on the box.  Not sure if this is useful in determining which gen I have. 

The bbq course sounds awesome where I do watch that?  Also do more people use the tube or the tray for the pellets? 
Thanks again guys.

Mike


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

GraSsRo0ts311 said:


> Unfortunately I have not had a chance or good weather in my area to unbox my MES.  However I can tell you the vent is on the top towards the back right according to the picture on the box.  Not sure if this is useful in determining which gen I have.
> 
> The bbq course sounds awesome where I do watch that?  Also do more people use the tube or the tray for the pellets?
> Thanks again guys.
> ...



Mike the 5 day course
https://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse
The smoker sounds like a gen #1 top right vent.Take a pic of the box.
Richie


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 19, 2018)

This is the pic of the model 20072618 on the Masterbuilt site.


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

From the pic on the web it is a gen #1 
That was a real good smoker, most of Bearcarvers step by step were done with that one.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index#post_1149932
Richie


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 22, 2018)

Hey guys,

Just doing some more thinking.  When you guys do your ribs do you prefer the 2-2-1? or the 3-1-1? Also once you wrap the ribs with foil do you typically put anything in the foil?  More rub? any liquid? Also looking for a great pulled pork recipe for my sons birthday if anyone has any suggestions/recipes they could throw my way, I'd greatly appreciate it.  Thanks!

Mike~


----------



## dcecil (May 22, 2018)

I wrap with honey, brown sugar and butter meat side down sitting on the ingredients added.   I use a spicy blend to start so this helps balance it out.


----------



## dcecil (May 22, 2018)

GraSsRo0ts311 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just doing some more thinking.  When you guys do your ribs do you prefer the 2-2-1? or the 3-1-1? Also once you wrap the ribs with foil do you typically put anything in the foil?  More rub? any liquid? Also looking for a great pulled pork recipe for my sons birthday if anyone has any suggestions/recipes they could throw my way, I'd greatly appreciate it.  Thanks!
> 
> Mike~


I wrap with honey, brown sugar and butter meat side down sitting on the ingredients added. I use a spicy blend to start so this helps balance it out.


----------



## johnmeyer (May 22, 2018)

Some of this repeats what other have said.





> 1. Aside from Pre-seasoning the unit, what other pieces of equipment should I purchase before doing my first smoke?


I'd do your first smoke without using any external equipment, just to get a feel for the new toy. Smoke something simple like a spatchcocked chicken.



> 2. I have read a lot of posts about temp fluctuations on the unit, is there any way for me to fix this problem?


Don't bother. For "normal" smoking (i.e., 225 to 275 temperature range) the variations don't make any real difference to the end result. If you measure your kitchen oven, you may be surprised at how wide a temperature swing it has (use your Maverick and measure it yourself).



> 3. Do you recommend I purchase the AMNPS? if so where on my unit should I place it and and does anything else need to be removed from the unit prior to putting in the AMNPS?


Yes, it makes a big difference, not only because you don't have to add chips every 35-45 minutes, but because you get a better quality of smoke. Since you have a gen 1, it should fit on the rails near the bottom, just to the left of the chip tray.

Better yet,* consider building a mailbox mod*. Of all the things I ever did since someone gave me my MES 2.5 years ago, this made a bigger difference than all the other things I did, combined. Here is what my "mailbox mod" looks like:

Popcorn Can Mod



> 4. What is the best pellet(s) for me to purchase?


That's the easiest question to answer: buy them from Todd, the same person who sells the AMNPS. He has the best product, the best service, and the best variety of pellets of any vendor.



> 5. Should I purchase a stand for the smoker? if so which one is best.


Optional. If you do build an external smoker ("mailbox mod"), it is best if the smoker is above the smoke source. Having said that, if you click on my link above, you'll see that I didn't do it. Most of my smokes are hot smokes, and the heat in the smoker draws the smoke out of the external smoke mod, no matter where it is placed. Convection isn't needed.

Most people use a stand just so they don't have to kneel when loading/unloading the smoker.



> 6. I am looking for the best or most popular Baby Back Rib Recipe for my first smoke.


Search this forum, and sort the search results by the number of replies. Here is one such result:

Rib Technique and Recipes

Also, Bearcarver has a link to many of his recipes:

Bear's "Step by Step" Index

I thought that SmokinAl had something similar, but I couldn't find it just now.



> 7. When you guys do your ribs do you prefer the 2-2-1? or the 3-1-1?


The most-often mentioned approach for ribs is 3-2-1. I have only done ribs 4-5 times, and started with 3-2-1. I have since tried variations, but have decided that, for me, I like the 3-2-1 the best.

[edit]After I posted, I did find SmokinAl's rib recipe. As you will see from the view count, it is one of the most-viewd posts in this forum:

PERFECT RIBS EVERY TIME! This really works!


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 24, 2018)

John & Doug-

Thank you so much for all of the helpful info.  I plan on "seasoning" the smoker this weekend and hopefully getting a first smoke in at some point.  

*Random question*-Can I leave my smoker outside covered (not on a stand) and be okay with it if it rains?  Just want to make sure, because I don't have a garage and I was planning on leaving it outside during the summer until I put everything away.  Is there anything I should do besides covering it to protect from rain?  Please let me know I just thought of this now!  Thanks guys!

Mike~


----------



## johnmeyer (May 24, 2018)

The electronics in the MES controller is badly built because it does not have conformal coating over the electronics. Coating the circuit board is a basic requirement for electronics that will be exposed to moisture.

As a result, many, many people in this forum have reported controller failures. A friend brought his failed MES to me to fix, and I took the controller apart, so I know how it is designed and what it looks like.

It does NOT like to get wet. You can read some of what I found in this thread:

MED Control Panel Issues

As far as a cover, you absolutely need one, but the Masterbuilt cover is truly a piece of garbage. I posted about that here:

MES 30" Cover Badly Made

Here is the cover that I got as a Christmas present. It is just a little large for the MES 30, but that's OK. It is built extremely well and I couldn't be happier. I highly recommend it:

Classic Accessories Hickory Heavy Duty Square Smoker Cover, Large

Even with this really good cover, if it is going to pour, I bring the MES inside, just to play it safe.


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 24, 2018)

So basically the cover is not enough?  I should always put the MES away when not in use.  Ugh so frustrating to not have a garage.


----------



## dalber (May 25, 2018)

GraSsRo0ts311 said:


> So basically the cover is not enough?  I should always put the MES away when not in use.  Ugh so frustrating to not have a garage.


My MES30 stayed out all winter in upstate NY with the Masterbuilt cover only and I had no trouble with it. If I know it is going to rain and I'll be smoking, I put up a canopy.

I will be looking into the cover that johnmeyer posted. The Masterbuilt one is cheaply made and I want something sturdier.


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 25, 2018)

Awesome
Thanks guys, also I plan on unboxing the MES today so what is the best way for me to “season” the unit?  I think the directions say to turn it to 275 for 3 hours and add chips the last 45 minutes.  Is that all I need to do?  

Mike


----------



## johnmeyer (May 26, 2018)

GraSsRo0ts311 said:


> Awesome
> Thanks guys, also I plan on unboxing the MES today so what is the best way for me to “season” the unit?  I think the directions say to turn it to 275 for 3 hours and add chips the last 45 minutes.  Is that all I need to do?
> 
> Mike


Yes.


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 29, 2018)

Hey guys so I did my first smoke
On my new MES 40.  Mixed results.  Did 1 rack of baby back ribs for me and my wife.  Did the 2-2-1 method with Jeff’s rub however before I used the chip loader instead of the AMNPS, which is on the way as we speak.  So anyways I had my maverick thermometer hanging inside from the top vent to try and monitor temp inside.  The temp reading on the MES was reading about 20-30 degrees lower the. WhT the maverick was reading.  So not sure what is going on there, is this normal? Therefore in order for me to try to get as close to 225 on the maverick I had to set the MES to about 194-195.  So despite that whole issue the ribs came off at 2 hours wrapped with some butter apple cider vinegar and a little more rub.  Back on for 1 hour later (no sauce).  In the end I think they had a good flavor good amount of smoke taste but there were some ribs that were a little drier than others.  Not sure how to fix this or if I maybe pulled too early?  Any advice comments would be much appreciated.  Thanks guys 

Mike~


----------

